# Stir that pot Mrs. O



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

She has to be kidding right? How has the media treated her kids compared to Bush? The Obama's have been treated with kid gloves by most of the media. I think she knows better. I actually think this is her attempt to stir up racism. They want turmoil. Get enough turmoil and the election will have to be postponed.



> Michelle Obama gave a candid view Saturday of the challenges and emotional toll of being the country's first black first lady.
> 
> Obama, speaking to graduates at Tuskegee University in Alabama, described insensitive media questions and derogatory remarks from political pundits that she said have kept her up at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You have to remember Plainsman that only white people can be racist.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> You have to remember Plainsman that only white people can be racist.


Many racists would like us to believe that, or pretend to believe it to hide their own racism. I have heard some liberals say that only the majority can be racist. So when the Mexicans become the majority will they be the racists. Sure will be nice not having any white racists right?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its only racist if it doesn't fit their agenda. It is so sad that race is still an issue. As far as I'm concerned, as long as you are working, and contributing to society your okay. If you are not working (being retired counts as working because you put your time in) and living off the government (life time welfare, not the guy who is down on his luck and needs a little help) is worthless. I don't care about the color of your skin.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> You have to remember Plainsman that only white people can be racist.


Now this is what is scary, funny, interesting...

I was watching an interview (cant remember what station)... A reporter was asking a person of influence about an attack that happened on a white individual by people of color. The people being arrested were asked why they did it. Their response was 
"because he was white". So in the interview the person of influence was talking and saying it was bad that this happened and what not. Then the reported commented on how it was racist what happened. The person of influence stated.... no it is not racist because people of color can't be racist.

It is funny how a double standard is in our country and our media also doesn't help with it. They need to start to "flip" the situation. Because here is the definition of racism/racist in the Webster dictionary.....

* poor treatment of or violence against people because of their race

: the belief that some races of people are better than others *

You see no mention of a certain race or "color". So anyone can be a racist!!! ANYONE!

So now back on the topic... I do honestly think she might have had a few more questions that might not have been asked of a person of non color. I also think that the do hear the comments about race. I am sure there are many racists sending letters, emails, protesting, etc. Those we don't hear about too much. But I do think the media did handle them with kid gloves as well. Which is "reverse racism".

I also think that you need to take this article with a grain of salt as well. Because she was playing to her audience. I mean you don't go to a farmers convention and talk about hair dressing as the main speech. She was talking to college grads.... which most kids in college have liberal leaning views. Then look at what the media is trying to do.... "race" tensions. I mean if you would believe the media it is just as bad as the 50/60's out there now. So she was playing to the crowd and media.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

When Nancy Regan started up a " get off your ***" encouragement for kids activity and better nutrition in schools she was hailed as a heroine! When Michelle Obama did the same thing I can remember program after talking head program ostracizing her, and I still remember a Rush Limbaugh ranting all three hours of his hate ptogram not just being critical of her, but being as sarcastic and mean and absolutely cutting as possible! And yes, I lost count of how many times he threw her race at her in his program! I used to like Rush, but I was so mad by the end of that program that I swore I would NEVER associate myself with the self styled Christian Right EVER again!,, Seems I'm the only outdoorsman who remembers all the **** thrown at her! And I'm a life long Republican! I WAS! 
And how often did we see photoshopped pictures of her on FBO and many other right wing websites depicting her as a fat slob, etc. and ALL KINDS of references to her being black, being a black mama to her hubby, etc!
I don't like OBAMA the press and disagree with most of his stuff, but I am pretty ashamed of the stuff she had to put up with! Anyone who didn't notice this either never turned the channel from FOX and thought that this must be the " norm" and blithely went along with it!
For anyone to say she is wrong is either in total denial or 100% racist,but to their credit don't realize it so I do concede they mean well when they say this! My opinion,methought I'll be in the lonely minority here. That's OK! 
The Republican spinners had best her comments fade away or their criticism will come round abs bite their collective butts come next election.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Habitat you sure show your true liberal colors well. Just another example of a democrat playing the victim card. I don't recall George or Laura Bush crying or playing the victim with all the vile spewed about them over the years. But here we are with a puff piece about how she is the victim and we should feel sorry for her (as you do) and how it's always someone else's fault. There is prime evidence between losers and winners.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think part of the reason people have been so nasty to her is because the media pampers her. Also, we have seen tidbits from her college thesis on racism. Perhaps she should mention Affirmative Action and how it picks anyone who is qualified even if they are at the bottom of the qualified list, but a minority. Some of these programs people find offensive, and it's even more offensive when people take advantage of it, and take advantage of the majority to further their agenda and have no feelings of appreciation. Perhaps people remember her saying "this is the first time I have been proud of my country". She is a hard person to respect. Hence few people give her respect, and many go to far. I can't pretend to have any respect for her or her husband. I think they both hate this nation. 
No one has attacked their kids like they did the Bush's. No one has had a movie like "How to Assassinate a President" like when Bush was president. No one camps in front of their home for months like they did Bush's home in Texas. These people have led a life far beyond what most whites experienced yet they would like us to believe they face racism. Perhaps, but not to the level most of us face every day hardships. They face less criticism than others who have been in the same position. Whiners.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

How many times at Old Fart's Coffee (a different group than Plainsman's, LOL) someone remarking "why can't they leave the poor woman alone and concentrate on OBAMA HIMSELF, WHERE THE REAL PROBLEM LIES?"
And yes, 96% of our coffee group are Republicans, long term.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you remember how the liberal media went after Nancy Reagan? When she bought new China for the White House they went nuts. They called her stupid. They said she spent to much. They were on her constantly. The first Mrs. Bush they said looked like his mother. They said she dressed like last century. They lost it when she gave her cookie recipe, as if cooking was a terrible thing for a woman to do. The Lora Bush they pitied her for marrying a fool, the talked about her stupidity, and didn't approve of what she was involved with. They really went after the kids.

Liberals have been much worse than the conservatives. It may be different on an outdoor site where most gun owning sportsmen don't like anyone threatening the second amendment, and they don't like anyone connected to them.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Habitat Hugger said:


> How many times at Old Fart's Coffee (a different group than Plainsman's, LOL) someone remarking "why can't they leave the poor woman alone and concentrate on OBAMA HIMSELF, WHERE THE REAL PROBLEM LIES?"
> And yes, 96% of our coffee group are Republicans, long term.





And you make up the 4% oke: :rollin:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Bruce, Thanks for reminding me of some of,the crap tossed in the earlier FLOTIS's! I'm probably recalling criticism of M O because it is most recent in my mind, and IMHO far nastier! Ever since Rosalyn Carter, I've admired every Flotus ( except HC) and have always been appalled by the unjust nit picking criticism tossed at them! We elect a President, NOT his spouse, and spouses and children should be off limits to deliberate nastiness! Plenty of legitimate stuff to criticize most politicians out there unless they are specifically involved in dishonesty or something pretty bad. My point was that IMHO a good lot of the criticism of MO hinged not only because she was a spouse to bumbling BO, but that she was a spouse to a BLACK president, and she and her kids were also black, so how DARE she tell us what our kids should eat in school,or dare to attempt to tell us that we should encourage our fat overweight kids to get off their respective *****!?! 
My main point that spouses and kids should be totally off limits, with only occasional exception. And also their homes!! Private and totally out of bounds for press and demonstrators.... 5th amendment be damned! And I don't care what party they belong to, or the number of melanocytes resent per sq. mm of their skin! Hell, I'm racist and admit to judging Blacks differently! I fight it every day.....seriously....

Zog! You demonstrated narrow minded suicidal tea party type of thinking. Criticizing anyone who DARES to comment negatively on what their favorite party is doing concerning any particular issue and calling them lIBERAL, sis IMHO the type of thinking that will sink the Republicans next election. And I'd bet my pension that I've supported the R party probably longer than you have been alive, and probably donated more money in their direction than most on this,website. If I criticize their thinking and offer suggestions that could be helpful, so be it! 
The rest of,you,can sit on outdoor websites and complainmandmcall everyone else LIBErals! 
Bruce, thanks for being civil,and nice and constructive! I mean it! Chuck S isn't bad either, wherever he is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The rest of,you,can sit on outdoor websites and complainmandmcall everyone else LIBErals!


Because I don't agree with some conservatives 100% of the time there are at least a couple on fishingbuddy, that are not in the same class as Einstein, that call me liberal. Go figure. :rollin:
I don't know for sure the political leanings of Quincy over there, but they don't read what he says. I may not agree with him, especially about the police, but he does get me thinking more than many that I do agree with. A couple of those guys would crucify him if they could get their hands on him. You don't change minds acting like that.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry HH didn't mean to hurt your feelers  Send me a PM with the time and location of the breakfast club I may drop in sometime. Have a GREAT weekend :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH.... I agree with you that spouses and kids should be off limits too. Unless doing negative stuff or illegal stuff.

I also agree that I am sure some of the stuff was put on Michelle by people because of her race/color. But also don't forget both Michelle and Barack have played the "race" card on their own. Which IMHO should never be played. They should have down played it or shrugged it off. Would show more power and help show that racial lines are getting erased. That would have been the better move for them. But again I am not a person of color so I can't say much and just offer the other side of the coin.

Now with her Lunch Program you keep bringing up. IMHO... this was kind of forced on the schools and is BS. Now I don't disagree that kids need to eat healthier and be active. It is a great cause for a first lady. But if you talk to some schools they had to redo budgets and take money from other area's. Just to pay for the new programs. It made it harder for some schools to get by on their budget. Schools had to switch vendors or offer more elaborate lunches. All of which costs more!! Also some schools were getting money from Pepsi, Coke, etc. for specific rights to sell that type of soda in that school. Now those machines are gone and so are the kick backs. Also soda and sugary drinks are gone from many schools. There are more examples of this but I don't need to keep going into them. I hope you get my point.

But again... it is a good idea and cause. Just implemented wrong if you ask me. But like this whole administration has done... rammed some legislation down our throats and stuff like that. So I think Michelle is getting a bad rap for some of the stuff her hubby has done with his elected cronies on the west coast....(Pelosi and Reid).

Anyways... Also like I stated before you have to take this speech with a grain of salt as well. All speakers tailor their speeches to their audience. That is what good speakers do. You don't go to the SCI show and talk about how you want to cut back on tags for Elk hunting in the USA. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It is a great cause for a first lady. But if you talk to some school they had to redo budgets and take money from other area's. Just to pay for the new programs. It made it harder for some schools to get by on their budget.


I think that's my beef. I think first ladies can do things for charity etc, but nobody elected them to force regulations on people. If Hillary gets in we're not electing Bill again so I hope he keeps his nose out too. I'm sick of the spouses that think they all of a sudden have power. As far as I'm concerned they get involved they deserve the grief they get.


----------

